# Tearjerker enclosure



## knobToucher (Aug 12, 2019)

Just wanted to know if the Tearjerker Wah will fit in one of the BYOC Wah enclosures? They look very nice..









						Wah Enclosure
					

The enclosure for our Wah kit. Useful if you want to rehouse your current wah, or if you purchased the wah drop in kit, and decide you want to have the enclosure as well.




					buildyourownclone.com


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2019)

knobToucher said:


> Just wanted to know if the Tearjerker Wah will fit in one of the BYOC Wah enclosures? They look very nice..



Those _might_ be the same ones offered by Smallbear, but powdercoated.

If they're the same spec as a Crybaby (and the description seems to imply that they are) then they should work.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 12, 2019)

I always found it easier to just wait until a crybaby comes up on Craigslist for 30 bucks haha. Then you get the pot too!


----------



## thedwest (Sep 30, 2019)

knobToucher said:


> Just wanted to know if the Tearjerker Wah will fit in one of the BYOC Wah enclosures? They look very nice..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you end up using this enclosure? I'm about to start a TearJerker build and I'm looking for a good enclosure.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 30, 2019)

I had a panic moment and just wanted get some clarification. Did I order the wrong enclosure from smallbear? It says "expression shell". I ask because there is no square hole for the DC jack it it and thats what I also have.

This is what I have and the only wah-type enclosure I could find on the smallbear site.








						Expression Pedal Shell Kit
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## thedwest (Sep 30, 2019)

I just reread the product page for this one and it says designed for the expression pedal shell. So you're good. And now I know what to buy also!








						TearJerker Wah - PedalPCB.com
					

Tweakable Wah Pedal




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 30, 2019)

Woops, thanks. Buy some primer and paint while you're at it ?
Fyi, there is no square hole for the DC jack on mine. I will check to see if a standard innie fits.


----------



## knobToucher (Sep 30, 2019)

thedwest said:


> Did you end up using this enclosure? I'm about to start a TearJerker build and I'm looking for a good enclosure.


Unfortunately I haven’t had a chance yet! Will definitely give it a go eventually. I have such a massive backlog of completed projects to be boxed! Good luck, are you going with the small bear one or are you going to give the BYOC enclosure a try?


----------



## thedwest (Sep 30, 2019)

knobToucher said:


> Unfortunately I haven’t had a chance yet! Will definitely give it a go eventually. I have such a massive backlog of completed projects to be boxed! Good luck, are you going with the small bear one or are you going to give the BYOC enclosure a try?


I think I’ll give the Smallbear one a try, since I know it will fit. Assuming the DC jack works with it. But I do like the look of the BYOC one better. Maybe I’ll get them both! I’ll post the completed one once I’ve had a chance to put it together.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 30, 2019)

Here's the Smallbear expression enclosure



As you can see, the PCB mount DC jack will align just right but it might look weird with that round hole. If you're cool with it, have at. The Lumberg innie jack in the photo won't fit in the hole, but would if you drilled it about one step further. You'd just need to run some wires to the PCB.


----------



## thedwest (Sep 30, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks for that picture. I could definitely live with but may try drilling it out or seeing if one of the smaller jacks that I use fits. But do you need the 3 prongs on the jack to wire it to the board or could I wire one like this to the board? https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/dcjack1/


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 30, 2019)

thedwest said:


> But do you need the 3 prongs on the jack to wire it to the board or could I wire one like this to the board? https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/dcjack1/


Too small. It freely floats right through the wah enclosure hole


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 30, 2019)

You could use a fender washer but it’d look silly


----------

